# Everyday Wines



## Noel (Jul 13, 2007)

Any recommendations for weekday wine options under $15.00?

I will begin and recommend the 2006 Castle Rock Pinot Noir Monterey County. About $11.00 at the local Whole Foods and pairs great with most food.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

You might try out a few Argentinian Malbecs. Usually good value.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I have rather unsophisticated taste when it comes to wine but one I was recently introduced to and like is McManus (Merlot and/or Cab) - I think it around $11-$12/bottle...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

On the white front - some NZ Sauvs are excellent value - Wither Hills and Villa Maria's standard offering are both priced well. Others to look out for include Kim Crawford (esp.), Nautilus, and Huia.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh, there are so many great wine to chose from under $15. I suggest you start with Liberty School cabernet sauvignon (it's from Paso Robles and is one of the best wine buys going IMHO). Bogle makes some very good wines in that price point too.


----------



## citizenk (Apr 8, 2005)

*Vinho Verde*

I would recommend that you look for some Portugese Vinho Verdes (spelling is probably incorrect). They are great summer wines that go well with the typical lighter meals that are prepared in warmer weather. And they are inexpensive too.

Enjoy!


----------



## DDR (Jan 9, 2006)

I forget the names, but there are a number of cotes du rhone village wines available at that price point. I enjoy them often. I also am with Rossini, good Malbecs can be had for $15 or under.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

DDR said:


> I forget the names, but there are a number of cotes du rhone village wines available at that price point. I enjoy them often. I also am with Rossini, good Malbecs can be had for $15 or under.


Wines from the Rhone region have been some of the best wines buys going for several years now. Malbecs are always a good choice, as are Carmeneres.


----------



## Noel (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations so far. This weekend had a bottle of Fernleaf Sauvignon Blanc (New Zealand - $10). For the most part, I have written off over-oaked California Chardonnay and have focused solely on Riesling as my white preference. The Fernleaf was outstanding and paired great with the Thai Shrimp Curry we had for dinner.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Noel said:


> Thanks for the recommendations so far. This weekend had a bottle of Fernleaf Sauvignon Blanc (New Zealand - $10). For the most part, I have written off over-oaked California Chardonnay and have focused solely on Riesling as my white preference. The Fernleaf was outstanding and paired great with the Thai Shrimp Curry we had for dinner.


This makes me think of something else - Have you tried the wines from Snoqualmie in Columbia Valley? They work with a variety of varietals, including Riesling and Sauv. Blanc. Good budget wines IMO.

Speaking of Columbia Valley, and your ennui with Calif. Card, you should try L'Ecole No. 41 in Lowden, Washington. They make a great Chardonnay and other good wines besides.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Winking Owl from Aldi for $2.50 a bottle. It's not the best wine in the world, but very drinkable and much better than many $10-$20 bottles I've had. The cheap Ravenswood's are usually drinkable, and some are actually really good.


----------



## JimB-MI (Apr 28, 2008)

*From the South of France...*

White - Mas Carlot 2006 Marsanne/Rousanne $10.99

Red - Triennes 2003 Sainte-Auguste $14.99

I purchased each of these following a wine tasting Friday night in Yellow Springs, OH at the Winds Cafe and Wine Shop.

The white from Mas Carlot is perfect to showcase an elegant appetizer or an end of evening cheese course.

The Sainte-Auguste is the flagship wine from Triennes. It's a blend of Syrah, Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

jbmcb said:


> The cheap Ravenswood's are usually drinkable, and some are actually really good.


Indeed, the Lodi is a serviceable supermarket wine.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually like the Francis Copola reds that I've tried. But lately there has been a whole spate of exceptional Italian reds for under $20 - some of them with Wine Spectator ratings of 90+


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Amongst many wines from the south of Italy, Salice Salentios have always been pretty good value.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

There are some very good Rieslings to be had around this price point, such as Schloss or Dr. L. Totally agree with some NZ stuff from Kim Crawford, and S. American Malbecs are drinking very nice. For my tastes, a decent pinot noir is a bit hard to find at $15. Bump up a few bucks and check out Siduri Sonoma Coast for $19.


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

Reds:
Agentina and Chile - +1 on Malbec as well as Cabernet and some blends. Los Cardos Cabernet is quite good for everyday and I get it for $7.99!

Spain - Look for wines from Rioja and Jumilla. You can often score a good Tempranillo that's not from Rioja. Luzon is a fav. producer of mine right now at $8-$11. Also check out Sangre de Toro, good bottles from $8-$12. I find that Spainsh wines are often crowd pleasers. Great for parties and non-wine drinkers.

France - +1 on the rhone suggestion although the exchange rates are making them more pricey these days. Also, they're a often a bit heavy in the summer. Might try Beaujolais (NOT Beaujolais Nouveaux). Louis Jadot is reliable for several Burgundian wines including Beaujolais.

US - Oregon and Washington Pinot's tend to be better values than some of the Cali. wines and the cooler climate often makes them lighter nicer summer choices. West Coast producers I like for every day are Joel Gott, Cline, Coppola, Big House (of Big House Red)

Whites:
Huge +1 on NZ Sauv. Blanc! Especially Kim Crawford! Add Villa Maria and Cloudy Bay as excellent alternatives. They can be a bit acidic, but they're nice when chilled for the summer.

Viongier is another great summer choice. Many styles from Cali, France and elsewhere.

Italian whites - they're hit or miss, but if you find one you like it'll likely be a good value.

Sparkling
Gotta have the Cristalino Cava from Spain. It's excellent at $8 and it's nice to have something other than still wine once in a while. 
Also, a little more expensive, but fun, try Paringa Sparkling Shiraz. 

hope that helps you out!


----------



## Noel (Jul 13, 2007)

"Huge +1 on NZ Sauv. Blanc! Especially Kim Crawford!"

Have to agree. Had a bottle last night with Jerk Salmon/Coconut Rice and it was spectacular. Grassy, but with lots of fruit. Definitely a contender for my official summer white.


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

I am a big fan of NZ Sauv. Blancs from Marlborough in general although the style has been changing the last couple of years.

Another great summer white is a nicely balanced Reisling. Most American (Cali, Oregon) Reislings are too sweet for me, but if you can find one with balanced acidity, they're excellent. Try the German producers or if you can find it, try Dr. Konstantin Frank from the Finger Lakes in Central New York. The Finger Lakes region is an official AVA and produces some excellent German style whites and an occasional decent dry red. (https://www.drfrankwines.com/)


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Just on the Spanish front - finca la empeatriz offers good value.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I sampled some 337 Cabernet Lodi a month ago at an event and have since purchased a few bottles for home. It has the rich fruit of a classic Cab, but a lot less tannin. You can get a bottle for $15 or less.


----------

